# Comprobacion transistor UJT 2N2646



## smelectrico (May 16, 2011)

Buenas, acabo de hacer un circuito el cual lleva un transistor UJT 2646. El circuito lleva pocos componentes y los he comprobado todos menos este, me gustaria que me dijeran como hacerlo, para saber si el fallo del circuito lo provoca este componente. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2011)

Yo los uso para disparo de triacs , y para probarlos los comparo con uno nuevo.

Con este circuitito los podés probar sin problemas :

http://www.radiomuseum.org/tubes/tube_2n2646.html

Saludos !


----------



## smelectrico (May 16, 2011)

Gracias DOSMETROS.


----------



## smelectrico (May 17, 2011)

Buenas. Estoy montando este circuito, el cual no funciona tras 4 o 5 montajes en protoboard. Cambié componentes y revise todo muchas veces, pero el circuito no funciona. 




Me gustaría saber si alguien a simple vista ve algún fallo en el circuito. Muchas gracias por adelantado  

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2011)

Hola smelectrico

Pero si tienes polarizado ese circuito. Verdad ?

Porque no se ve ninguna fuende de polarizacíón.

Esta iría en la linea de abajo y la de arriba.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## smelectrico (May 17, 2011)

Perdon por mi ignorancia, pero no se que quieres decir cuando dices que tengo el circuito polarizado. Yo lo alimento con 12 v continua, pero no funciona...me tiene loco porque lo tengo que pasar a la pcb para entregarlo como proyecto, pero no me funciona en la protoboard!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (May 17, 2011)

Polarizar un circuito es conectarlo a una batería o a una fuente de alimentación de corriente.
Por qué dices que no te funciona en el ProtoBoard ?. Quiere decir que montado en otra cosa sí funciona ?.

Como SÏ lo estás polarizando con 12Vdc. entonces lo que creo que está pasando es lo siguiente:
El voltaje que cae en la resistencia de 100 Ohms puede que no tenga la suficiente amplitud para exitar la base del transistor.

Prueba conectando ese punto (Resistencia de 100 Ohms) a la entrada de un equipo de sonido, por ejemplo un amplificador de audio.

Por otra parte: Dices que el voltaje de polarización son 12Vdc. estos le llegan directamente al altavoz, Cuanta corriente pasaría por el altavoz ?.

Lo que parece una formula en la parte baja de la imagen no se distingue bien,

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## smelectrico (May 19, 2011)

No no, me refiero a que monto el circuito y no me funciona, independientemente de si lo monto en protoboard o hago la pcb. Pero ya sí me funciona, debió ser que hice mal alguna conexión. Gracias de todas formas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2011)

Que bueno que ya tengas funcionando tu metrónomo 

Los unijuntura son bastantes duros de quemar , en los circuitos que yo reparo , como disparan triacs a 220 Vac , cuando algo falla directamente explotan hno:

Saludos !


----------

